# I need some help here guys



## Pilsnaman (Jun 1, 2007)

I am banking on the fact that at least some of those here are gear heads. My clutch went out on my '95 S10 pickup, 4.3L 4x4, 5 speed, 162K miles. I had it replaced at a shop because the 4x4 part makes it a bear to do. They replaced the clutch plate, pressure plate, flywheel (it was warped), throwout bearing, pilot bearing, and slave cylinder. Picked up the truck yesterday and while driving it home I noticed a lot of clutch chatter when starting from a stop. It gitters and vibrates all over the place. In addition, the clutch peddle must be pushed all the way to the floor for full disengagement. I already called the shop and it is going back on Tuesday but I would like to have some idea of what could be causing this stuff. Any thoughts would be most appreciated.


----------



## Pilsnaman (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry that was posted twice.


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

Pilsnaman said:


> I am banking on the fact that at least some of those here are gear heads. My clutch went out on my '95 S10 pickup, 4.3L 4x4, 5 speed, 162K miles. I had it replaced at a shop because the 4x4 part makes it a bear to do. They replaced the clutch plate, pressure plate, flywheel (it was warped), throwout bearing, pilot bearing, and slave cylinder. Picked up the truck yesterday and while driving it home I noticed a lot of clutch chatter when starting from a stop. It gitters and vibrates all over the place. In addition, the clutch peddle must be pushed all the way to the floor for full disengagement. I already called the shop and it is going back on Tuesday but I would like to have some idea of what could be causing this stuff. Any thoughts would be most appreciated.



Sounds like the clutch pad isn't properly seated or is crooked,it's really hard to say without looking at the vehicle.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 24, 2007)

Most likely when they put the gearbox back in they got the main shaft thru the clutch plate but not into the crank and the clutch plate took the weight of the box bending it.

This is the most common problem.


----------



## Pilsnaman (Jun 25, 2007)

This was a double post, I apologize for this. If you look at the other posting of this issue there was more conversation. In the end the wrong clutch was installed by the shop so they had to re-redo the clutch. Thanks for the help.


----------

